# Anybody buying a new car this month?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I bet auto sales are abysmal anymore. I guess the start of the month was okay though. Now everybody is trying to save every penny once again and I can't blame them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The longer you wait the better the deal you’ll get.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’d rather sell my car. It’s not gonna do me any good if it gets much worse here and I can’t leave my house or buy anything because the stores are out of food


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I'd rather sell my car. It's not gonna do me any good if it gets much worse here and I can't leave my house or buy anything because the stores are out of food


Geez things really took a 180 in less than a months time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My dealer has called me 3 times in the last 4 months.........


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> My dealer has called me 3 times in the last 4 months.........


Yeah there's going be blood in the streets at the dealerships.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah there's going be blood in the streets at the dealerships.


The only people buying a new car are probably one's who really really need one. They also make alot of money and aren't worried about corona virus taking their job away. (like hotel staff, theme park employee's.)


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I went to the dealership twice to buy a car since they were offering zero percent financing (I don't have a prayer of qualifying for zero percent financing but it still brings my ghastly interest rate down to something more manageable). I ended up walking out of the dealership both times I visited and the sales person came running after me the last time yelling something mean so I had to turn on my jets and catch an Uber home from the Motel 6 located across the street from the dealership. They got really bent out of shape when I walked out for the second time but little do they realize that I walk out 7-10 times before buying a car. It makes everyone really mad at me at the dealership. I mean there's this Zildgan Gong there that you get to ring as loud as you want when you buy a car and I always ring it right when I walk in the door so I can't say we've ever really started things off on the right foot but we'll get there.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I went to the dealership twice to buy a car since they were offering zero percent financing (I don't have a prayer of qualifying for zero percent financing but it still brings my ghastly interest rate down to something more manageable). I ended up walking out of the dealership both times I visited and the sales person came running after me the last time yelling something mean so I had to turn on my jets and catch an Uber home from the Motel 6 located across the street from the dealership. They got really bent out of shape when I walked out for the second time but little do they realize that I walk out 7-10 times before buying a car. It makes everyone really mad at me at the dealership. I mean there's this Zildgan Gong there that you get to ring as loud as you want when you buy a car and I always ring it right when I walk in the door so I can't say we've ever really started things off on the right foot but we'll get there.


Nice to see you again!


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

This is a like a end of the year sale but indefinitely. Take advantage if you can cause once we recover, rates along with everything else will shoot back up.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I send couple of emails today but still got some steep numbers. I’ll try more by end of the month.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a large debt...

Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a large debt...
> 
> Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?





Ian Richard Markham said:


> I went to the dealership twice to buy a car since they were offering zero percent financing (I don't have a prayer of qualifying for zero percent financing but it still brings my ghastly interest rate down to something more manageable). I ended up walking out of the dealership both times I visited and the sales person came running after me the last time yelling something mean so I had to turn on my jets and catch an Uber home from the Motel 6 located across the street from the dealership. They got really bent out of shape when I walked out for the second time but little do they realize that I walk out 7-10 times before buying a car. It makes everyone really mad at me at the dealership. I mean there's this Zildgan Gong there that you get to ring as loud as you want when you buy a car and I always ring it right when I walk in the door so I can't say we've ever really started things off on the right foot but we'll get there.


Try to get few extra free oil changes from the dealer. 
:smiles:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here all the dealers are closed . There was a order to close all business that dont deliver food or gas .
There is not a lot to do here lol. And its cold outside .
i wonder if the smoke shops will close ? people cant live with out smoking


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Try to get few extra free oil changes from the dealer.
> :smiles:


If you are buying a Toyota , take your best price to Toyota Plano, I think they move the most inventory. On new cars, even if they break even on the cost , they get discount on cars from the manufacturer( they have to hit quarterly or monthly numbers). They can sell the car for 500$ under the cost , and still make money :smiles:
3 years of free oil change for a RS driver is 1500$. They don't know you are driving 5000 miles a month.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a large debt...
> 
> Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?


bro leased civic 13 months ago payment $245 tax and maintenance included, put 11500 miles on it. Payoff amount is 17k kbb trade in value $17250 he only paid registration when signing. Likely to get above KBB value from carvana or vroom. And this was jjust ok deal. couple hundreds of $ profit achievable when you get very good deal and not driving a lot. Leasehackr a great resource.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

2starDriver said:


> bro leased civic 13 months ago payment $245 tax and maintenance included, put 11500 miles on it. Payoff amount is 17k kbb trade in value $17250 he only paid registration when signing. Likely to get above KBB value from carvana or vroom. And this was jjust ok deal. couple hundreds of $ profit achievable when you get very good deal and not driving a lot. Leasehackr a great resource.


Carvana purchased my Mazda 6 in November for more than the lease payoff. Carvana was actually higher than anyone else by over 1k and I was really surprised by that. I doubt I would have been able to get deal I got then now though...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a large debt...
> 
> Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?


If you're not sure you're going to have a job next month, or even if that business will be in business, don't buy a new car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a large debt...
> 
> Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?


Recession yes, depression very doubtful.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I bought a new car on Tuesday. Let's just say they were very quick to hand over the keys. $1000 down and a few scribbles and I was out of there.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I bought a new car on Tuesday. Let's just say they were very quick to hand over the keys. $1000 down and a few scribbles and I was out of there.


That's awesome, I wonder if you were their only customer for a week?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

June132017 said:


> That's awesome, I wonder if you were their only customer for a week?


I see lots of those sub prime ads out there. 0% interest on approved credit for up to 72 months.

No one is selling cars right now.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

June132017 said:


> That's awesome, I wonder if you were their only customer for a week?


It was busy on the day I was there but by now my city's more or less a ghost town, as are most places.

Grateful to @Amos69 for his stellar recommendation. It was a great deal and will be easy to make the payments even with very minimal gig work. Looking forward to going hard with Uber once the fall rolls around.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Is that a kia soul?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Stimilus money gonna buy me a brake job. Woohoo.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

They might do Cash 4 Clunkers 2. No need to rush. Cash Clunkers #1 only cost $3 billion. Chump change nowadays

Things wont get back to normal for 12 months, best case scenario



OldBay said:


> Is that a kia soul?


looks like the sportage,cousin of the hyundai tucson


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

June132017 said:


> The only people buying a new car are probably one's who really really need one. They also make alot of money and aren't worried about corona virus taking their job away. (like hotel staff, theme park employee's.)


Did I read you right? Theme parks are closed and so are some hotels.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I think he's saying the rich ones don't have jobs there and aren't worried.



Youburr said:


> Stimilus money gonna buy me a brake job. Woohoo.


My son replaced the front calipers, disks and pads on his Suburban for $170 in parts. Don't piss away that money when you can do it yourself for peanuts. How are the tires?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Brand spanking new.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

In fact I was really looking forward to breaking them in, and then society up and left town.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Requested a deferment on one of my auto loans, reason being reduced income due to lack of rideshare demand.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

2starDriver said:


> bro leased civic 13 months ago payment $245 tax and maintenance included, put 11500 miles on it. Payoff amount is 17k kbb trade in value $17250 he only paid registration when signing. Likely to get above KBB value from carvana or vroom. And this was jjust ok deal. couple hundreds of $ profit achievable when you get very good deal and not driving a lot. Leasehackr a great resource.


No, rookie mistake don't even need a calculator.

Goal is to Drive a car that insures you don't pay quarterly taxes because every year you will owe 0 Fed and state taxes. 
$50 or less mo in Insurance costs.
Useless gas than you make in tips 
Runs (not recommended) on 1 quart of oil 
Can go 100,000 miles using only 2 sets of tires 
No brake work nor fluid changes needed just check tire pressure and fluid levels when filling gas. 
I'm seeing if I can do this in a civic and it will be the newest vehicle I've brought to the platform by 4 years.
I Started full time in 2014 Driving a 2006. When we start back to work Trying a 2010 Natural Gas CNG CIVIIC. Cost to own my last 4 vehicles averaged less than total of years lease payments as noted in post.
Average cost around $3000. The 2010 civic cost a couple hundred more. I've been paid over .$5000 each for 3 of my rides that were totaled by other drivers during trips. The others I've sold on average for what I had in them. I've driven nearly 500000 miles since 2014 over 300,000 rideshare miles. The largest repair bill was the first time I lost a water pump. Cost $318
Since then fixed two that failed myself. Cost $50. 
I think everyone would agree the rates are too low. 
If you think rates are low it doesn't make sense to perform service with a newish vehicle. 
Using a vehicle that is over a year or two beyond mandatory retirement according to rideshare requirements at time of purchase.Say an 06' or 07'
Older reliable cars cost 1/2 to run and don't affect your tips if you know what you're doing.
Why have $20,000 exposure performing trips for customers who would be paying you exactly the same if you were using a vehicle that cost you less than $5000. 
I know what riders think when stepping in to a new car and it's not "I'm going to pay double because this is a nice ride" 
A. Should youv wear a suit when painting your house. 
Low priced vehicles allow drivers to pay in full for their vehicle. The insurance costs are much lower because the state mandates are not as strict. Less coverage but you shouldn't be driving if you frequently cause accidents
If you can and most people do drive for over 50 years without a major accident. You'll save over $50,000 not having paid collision for your car. You're not going to turn heads with your standard car but women are smarter now days and they're looking for geeky guys anyway. Lol


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

UberXking said:


> No, rookie mistake don't even need a calculator.
> 
> Goal is to Drive a car that insures you don't pay quarterly taxes because every year you will owe 0 Fed and state taxes.
> $50 or less mo in Insurance costs.
> ...


Damn calm your **** yo! And swap your candyman..
My post has nothing to do ubering


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

2starDriver said:


> Damn calm your chest yo! And swap your candyman..
> My post has nothing to do ubering


Ok had to Don't like Carvana employees trolling. Only an idiot would give their car away for thousands less than it's worth. These companies prey on the challenged and uninformed. They are easy and efficient way to dispose of an asset for half its value.


----------

